# BBQ Sauce Recipe



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

I just noticed that the BBQ Sauce recipe I posted last September appears to have been one of the casualties of the great purge of 2009. 

Here it is again.

I really like this sauce I hope you will too.



ROGGYS 
BARBEQUE RIB SAUCE 
DOUBLE RECIPE

INGREDIENTS
32 OZ HIENZ CHILLI SAUCE
4 CUPS HIENZ CATSUP
4 TABLESPOONS WORCHESTERSHIRE SAUCE
2 TEASPOONS GROUND CUMIN
2 TABLESPOONS GROUND GARLIC POWDER
2 TABLESPOONS GROUND ONION POWDER
4 TABLESPOONS SUGAR
4 CUPS HONEY
1 CUP BLACKSTRAP MOLASSAS
1 CUP WHITE VINEGAR
6 TABLESPOONS LIQUID BOVREL or 12 OXO CUBES
1 TEASPOON HOT TAI SAUCE
6 TABLESPOONS DRY MUSTARD
1 TABLESPOON HORSERADISH PASTE
2 TABLESPOONS TABASCO SAUCE
2 CUPS TOMATO PASTE

*METHOD

*TO PREVENT CLUMPING MIX 4 TABLESPOONS SUGAR WITH THE DRY SPICES AND POWDERS. MIX ALL THIS WITH A SPOON CRUSHING THE SPICES TO GET RID OF LUMPS. RESERVE IN A CUP.
BLEND A LITTLE OF THE CHILLI SAUCE OR KETCHUP WITH THE HORSERADISH SAUCE SO THAT IT BLENDS EASIER AND TO PREVENT CLUMPING.
MIX LIQUIDS TOGETHER, IN A LARGE SAUCE PAN, BRING TO A BOIL , REDUCE HEAT SIMMER FOR 1/2 HOUR OR SO . MIX IN THE SPICES FOR THE LAST 20 MINUTES. 
COOL AND BOTTLE.

*Note: *IT’S THE HONEY THAT MELLOWS THIS SAUCE OUT SO DO NOT OMIT IT.

ALSO, THE HORSERADISH PASTE GIVES IT THAT UNDEFINEABLE BITE AND REALLY MAKES THIS SAUCE SING. 
This was a pretty good sauce till I tried adding the horseradish paste. Once added the sauce came alive.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for putting it back up GnuBee...


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

Impressive ingredients in that sauce.I am making homemade ketchup and chile suace this week now my canning is done-what i relief.Will give this a dance....love horseradish...


----------



## dhedges53 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a great barbecue sauce recipe.  But, can anyone tell me what "hot tai sauce" is in that recipe?  I've scoured the internet and can't find anything.


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice, thanks Roger.


----------



## gnubee (Feb 8, 2010)

You could use a hot chipolte sauce, franks hot sauce, or any other really hot sauce instead. The thai sauce was the hottest and tastiest I could find.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, what the heck is this stuff? and what would be akin to it here in the lower 48? Would it be like beef boullion cubes or beef base?


----------



## treegje (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## 3montes (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing myself. You are right Dutch it's like beef boullion. First time I have ever heard of it. 
http://www.knorr.ca/en/products/Prod...NCSUQ9Ym4wMTQ=


----------



## mco (Feb 9, 2010)

no wonder it tastes so good look whats in it


*Ingredients*

                     Water, hydrolyzed soy/corn/wheat protein, salt, monosodium glutamate, colour, autolyzed yeast extract, modified corn starch, sugar, beef extract, maltodextrin, spices, dimethylpolysiloxane, celery seed and sulphites. May contain traces of milk ingredients.


----------



## titus0327 (Feb 9, 2010)

This does look like an awesome sauce, but my question is what is "horseradish paste"??? Is it just the jarred stuff (ie. prepared horseradish)???

Thanks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea thanks there Roger for the recipe. I will have to try it. You really cannt go wrong in this site cause there are some really good recipes here.


----------

